# 29 Gallon



## surf4life87 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am planning on getting a 29 G marineland eclipse tank and was wondering what experience anyone has had with dwarf gouramis and marbled hatchetfish.. My stocking plans would be like this:

6 marbled hatchetfish
2 powder blue dwarf gouramis
2 flame dwarf gouramis
(1)2 bolivian ram(s)?

my tank setup would have floating plants as both the gouramis and hatchetfish like them, a good lid (as the hatchetfish can jump out) and an assortment of live plants.. swords ect..

One of my main worries is that since both the hatchetfish and gouramis are top swimmers, would their be any added aggression towards each other?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would only do 1 pair of gouramis, and add a mid dwelling fish to the batch.


----------



## surf4life87 (Aug 19, 2009)

suggestions on mid dwelling fish/fishes?

Actually, I have come up with a few different lists, I really like list #2 but it may be overstocking?

1. 2 dwarf flame gouramis
6 marbled hatchetfish
2 bolivian rams
4? cherry barbs

2.6 marbled hatchetfish
4 angelfish
1 dwarf powder blue gourami

3. 4 angelfish
2 dwarf gouramis
2 bolivian rams


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The most angelfish in a 29 gal would be 1. So you could go with #2 but only 1 angel and you should be fine.


----------



## surf4life87 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks susankat. Now if I went with #2 but with only one angel, would my tank be fully stocked? Following the inch per gallon rule (which doesn't apply to some situations) i would have about 8 more inches of fish available. If so, what would you reccommend?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The inch per gal rule needs to be thrown out the window. It only works for small bodied fish like neons. The only thing I would add to this tank would be 3 of the smaller cories and that would be it. Or maybe a bristlenose.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Just to echo what susan said, 1 angel in a 29 gal max. My Angel did not get along with my dwarf gourami so they had to be seperated. The angel chased and attacked him more and more as he got older and larger. Seems to be fine with smaller fish that don't have flowing fine, as I have him with rasboras and oto's. Your mileage may vary as not all angels have the same temperament. Fish don't like to follow our rules I've found. 

I would also recommend 3 or 4 otocinclus cats.They are cool little fish to watch and the best algae eaters around barring some shrimp and snails.


----------



## surf4life87 (Aug 19, 2009)

ok thanks a lot guys... so the list would be:

6 marble hatchetfish
1 flame dwarf gourami
1 powder blue gourami
1 angel
2or3 otocinclus(added a few months after tank cycles)

would this be okay? Also, the marbled hatchetfish grow to about 2 to 2 and a half inches... if I get them when I get the angelfish, they are big enough to not get eaten right?

Also, I live right next to the ocean and would like to put a few beach rocks in my tank... would this damage the water? Also, I read somewhere to stay away from any white rocks... does apply to beach rocks also? Thanks


----------



## surf4life87 (Aug 19, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

surf4life87 said:


> ok thanks a lot guys... so the list would be:
> 
> 6 marble hatchetfish
> 1 flame dwarf gourami
> ...


Your hatchetfish should be okay, I would be more worried about those gourami's. Just make sure you have a backup tank!

Be careful with rocks. You need to make sure they aren't calcareous, which means they would raise the ph and hardness of the water. You can put ordinary white vinegar on them and if they foam you don't want those ones. However, be aware there may be parasites that are harmful in rocks also.


----------



## surf4life87 (Aug 19, 2009)

would honey gouramis be better?


----------

